# Labor Day Weekend Late Reports



## Tombay2 (Mar 30, 2010)

Started Friday morning out in Surfside, The surf was flat and the shrimp were huge. Got into the water around 6:20am and continuously hooked up on solid and dink trout until about 9 am then the bite started to slow down a bit. I took the time to head back in to put my catch in the cooler and grab some lures since I was running out of shrimp. Got back in and I hooked onto 3 more nice trout and then got broke off by what im guessing was a smack. The bite was real slow around 10 so I started to head in, pack up my stuff and head home t cook lunch. Went back with my dad Saturday out of GYB we launched at 5:30 and started heading to the jetties. We pull up to our usual spot with CRYSTAL CLEAR water and glass like seas. As soon as our lines hit the water we were hooking up from left to right on some solid fish. The bite started to slow down around 10 so we decided to chunk out the redfish rod. Caught a few trout, sheepshead, smacks, ladyfish, and piggies here and there so we decided our box was enough for lunch and dinner and decided to call it a day. As we were leaving I got up on top of our platform and started to reel the redfish rod up, I look down and notice a school of 30 Ling passing by! I reel up even faster to see if i can try and chunk a bait out to them but before I even got my line out of the water my reel starts screaming Liiiiiing!!! I fought the fish for a good ten minutes and got him to the boat once before he took off for his run, It was probably about a 42" ling. I try and work him back to the boat but the line swims under the boat toward the engine and the line goes slack.....:headknock I lost a huge ling at the jetties! man that wouldve been a story to tell. So while we headed back to the yacht basin all I was thinking about was why did he have to come off!! We got to the yacht basin and started to snap pictures of the fish, then out of nowhere parks and wildlife pull up and ask for our fish. We point to the front of the boat with her looking at nothing but solid fish so she congratulated us and sent us on our way. Headed out again Sunday with my buddy and his dad. Launched out of GYB at about the same time and I lead them to my usual spot at the jetties. We started hooking up instantly again on some solid trout. We got 2 pretty nice smacks to the boat within the mix because the rest of the other smacks did not want to cooperate with our lines. After the bite slowed down a little bit we decided to start soaking some croakers, about 5 minutes later one after another all three of our lines are dragged all the way out to the middle of the channel! With our light tackle, we fight the fish for 5 minutes and then SLACK... 3 HUGE fish get away! :hairout: We try to soak some more croakers but this time my buddys dad is the only one that hooks up to another monster but this time it snaps his rod and line! So we try for another hour to get those fish back but just ended up with dead croakers on the other side of our lines. Decided to call it a day around 1 and head back home so we could cook for dinner. After telling my dad about the crazy croaker story we head back out Monday. We find croaker and shrimp and launch around 5:45 heading straight to our spot at the jetties. The fish were still there with a constant bite till about 9:30. So we then decide to soak some croakers and my brothers the first to hook up. The fish takes him up and down the boat for about 10 minutes and then decides he'll run through the anchor to make it an interesting fight, so I try to help my brother out by rushing the rod under the anchor line but as soon as I get it to the other side of the line the fish completely spools my brothers line and hes fishless. So I was determined to land whatever it was. My brother slept in front of the boat while my dad, his brother in law, and me fish with croakers. This time my dad and his bro in law have a double hookup and have their rods bending all the way into the water. Not too long after..... the line snaps and its dissapointment all over again. So they rerig and as soon as they start digging in the bait well for more croaker, my rods decides to bend over and start screaming, I knew it was on. I fought the fish for a good 20 min on my light tackle and then guess what? HE Breaks off again!!!!!!:hairout::headknock We fish the rest of the day hooking up on the occasional trout, sheepshead, smack, piggy, or ladyfish. Again maybe about 10 minutes before we leave my redfish rod thats been soaking the water all morning finally decides to sing to us. I grab the rod and as soon as I touch it the line snaps! With all that disappointment again we decided to call it a day and head back because my dads bro in law still needed to get back to San Antonio. So all in all it was a good Labor day weekend, fishing 4 days in a row. Hopefully those fish are still there next week, because if its flat like it was this weekend were ready to bring them to the boat.


----------

